# Castrol Syntec and Mobil 1 oil question



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

What's everyone's opinion on using Mobil 1 0W-40 or using Castrol Syntec 5W-40 oil? My dealer seems to have switched to Castrol 5W-30. I know that weight is okay but I'd rather go with the 40 weight. TIA


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Castrol Syntec and Mobil 1 oil question (vweosdriver)*

i used to run different weights for the summer and the winter.....but with the 10,000 mile interval i end up about every 10 months.....throws off the whole cycle...ive done the 5-40 and the 0-40 based on availability.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Castrol Syntec and Mobil 1 oil question (vweosdriver)*

Mobil 1 0w40 isn't really a great performing oil. But for warranty sakes, it meets VW502.00
Castrol Syntec 5w40 is usually the default choice for VW/Audi dealers (except certain TDIs). Metts VW502.00 for warranty
Castrol Syntec 5w30 does not meet VW requirements
Longlife III oil, which is produced by Castrol and is 5w30, meets VW504 requirements, which still satisfy warranty (504 supercedes 502). I have never had any good experiences with VW504 type oils in my Passat 2.0T (the oil consumption rate is very high compared to 5w40) --- my personal opinion is stay away.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Castrol Syntec and Mobil 1 oil question (GT17V)*

Please explain your comment on Mobile 1. The Syntec 5W-40 is sometimes hard to find in this area. Dealer is using Castrol SLX 5W-30. I wanted a 40 weight.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

oil analysis (blackstone labs) from various people have shown that Mobil 1 0w40 isn't that good of a oil for protecting the engine.
However, none of the 502.00 oils last the full 10,000 miles for a oil change (specified by VW) since the 2.0T is brutal on oil


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
However, none of the 502.00 oils last the full 10,000 miles for a oil change (specified by VW) since the 2.0T is brutal on oil

That's why I stick to the 5k change interval. Although, since I have to add a quart every 1k miles I could probably go the 10k with no problems. So not only is the 2.0T brutal it's voracious too


----------



## Herkypilot (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (solarflare)*

A quart every 1k miles?!?!







What are you doing to your car? That's a very high consumption rate. I'm not even close to that - not a quart in 5K miles.
Herkypilot


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
That's why I stick to the 5k change interval. Although, since I have to add a quart every 1k miles I could probably go the 10k with no problems. So not only is the 2.0T brutal it's voracious too










A quart to every 1000miles? your getting a automatic oil change. ha 
no use to even change that oil ha


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Castrol Syntec and Mobil 1 oil question (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_Please explain your comment on Mobile 1. The Syntec 5W-40 is sometimes hard to find in this area. Dealer is using Castrol SLX 5W-30. I wanted a 40 weight.

ELF makes 502 compatible 5w-40 oil.......ive gotten it mail order ..throw it in when making an order so you don't have to go shopping around to see who has what on the shelf.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Castrol Syntec and Mobil 1 oil question (vweosdriver)*

I like Valvoline SynPower 5W40 personally. Your dealer should not be using diesel spec oil for gasoline powered cars, which is what they appear to be doing. 
Do everyone a favor and call VW at 1-800-822-8987 and let them know that the dealer is not using the proper oil. Don't leave your name or otherwise the dealer will retaliate against you since the calls are forwarded onto the dealer in question.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Castrol Syntec and Mobil 1 oil question (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_I like Valvoline SynPower 5W40 personally. Your dealer should not be using diesel spec oil for gasoline powered cars, which is what they appear to be doing. 
Do everyone a favor and call VW at 1-800-822-8987 and let them know that the dealer is not using the proper oil. Don't leave your name or otherwise the dealer will retaliate against you since the calls are forwarded onto the dealer in question.
























And I'll tell you why:
All the VW502.00 oils meet an equivalent VW diesel specification oil, VW505.00. Some of them can also meet VW505.01, which is better for protecting the cam shaft for wear (critical for our fuel pumps).
VW504.00, their newest gasoline standard, also meets the newest diesel standard VW507.00.
So, in order for you to follow your own advice, you can't use any VW certified oil, because they all meet a diesel specification as well.
P.S. Valvoline SynPower 5W40 meets 505.00


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Castrol Syntec and Mobil 1 oil question (GT17V)*

I mean the owners manual specifically says use 5W30 ONLY for topping off and not for a full oil change on gasoline engines. Not this whole 502/505 business.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

VWoA interestingly enough, accepts the usage of 504 oils (which are 5w30) and will not void the warranty.
However, based on 2 oil changes using 504 oil, I will never use it again, nor would I recommend to people to use it on a 2.0T.
The easiest thing to do is buy an extra quart or 2 from the dealership (if dealer maintained) to keep at home/trunk for topping off.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

GT, that's what i do i just pick up a couple quarts at the dealer to have at home, and when its down a half a quart or so in between changes i top it off. I know the dealer is about the only place i can find that oil at.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (minnvw)*

Interesting, the two major auto store in my area stock Castrol Syntec 5W40, Advance Auto Parts and Auto Zone. Since I go through so much of it I wait for a sale and buy a couple cases at a time to have on hand.


----------



## Bck4MoreB6 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Castrol Syntec and Mobil 1 oil question (vweosdriver)*

Just chiming in here on the subject, My 2.0T with 67K has consistantly burned through a quart since it was a year old, pushing 3 now. Always been serviced at VW too! I didn't realize buying this car would necessitate the need for extra oil in the trunk, or becoming friends with the service advisor!!


----------

